# Un poquito de Huaral y la hacienda Huando



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Hola a todos...

Hace un par de años visité Huaral con unos familiares, ya que quería grabar unos recuerditos para mi abuelita, quien creció en una hacienda de esta provincia. Tomamos varios videítos para ella y unas cuantas fotos que comparto con ustedes (nada del otro mundo, era la época pre-SSC, jeje). Para los que no lo conocen, Huaral es una zona eminentemente agropecuaria, y su centro es simple y pequeño. Allí también se encuentra la Hacienda Huando, la cual nos dimos un tiempito para visitar.

Antes, unas fotos que encontré en la página web de Huaral (www.huaral.org):














































Como comenté en otro thread, me sorprendió mucho la manera en que se ha expandido Lima










Ya vamos llegando a Huaral…en realidad, ésta es una foto del regreso, pero como se veía la señal que decía “Huaral”, pues…no vayan a pensar que le dimos un derechazo al timón para tomar esa vía…





































En la plaza, unas frutas de las que se cultivan en Huaral



















Creo que almorzamos en La Estación...muy rica la comida





































La hacienda Huando














































































































Pasamos por el castillo de Chancay, pero ya no teníamos tiempo para visitarlo…será para la próxima.










Unas últimas tomas, ya de regreso




























Ya es todo. Fue un paseo bonito...espero que les haya gustado a uds. también.

¡Hasta la vista! :goodbye:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Asì que este era el famoso huaral...la verdad que le falta mucho todavìa.Gracias por postear las fotos Canelita.*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Increible....:runaway:

Bueno una de las cosas que mas me gusto fue la vista del castillo.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh! Huaral..! La familia de mi mamá es de allá... la ciudad es pequeña pero poco a poco ha ido creciendo, me gusta que la vida es algo tranquila, no está tan cerca de Lima que se contamina de las cosas de la gran ciudad, ni tan lejos que no se pueda ir y venir en un solo día.. sus fresas y naranjas son muuuuuuy ricas!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chévere el recorrido Canelita...el pueblo no será el más atractivo, pero cuenta con lugares bastante interesantes, como la hacienda.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Como la mayoría de las ciudades del perú, Huaral se ve bien únicamente por sus construcciones antiguas. Creo que fui una vez hace años a la hacienda huando (o lo que quedaba de ella) y se nota que tuvo un pasado interesante. Gracias por poner las fotos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Chévere la hacienda, sobretodo los leones con la boca abierta :colgate: Sobre la ciudad, pues, ya se sabe que no es muy atractiva. Los fuertes de Huaral están en otro lado.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Felicitacionx Canelita m gusta como has contado l Thread paso a paso con las fotos ... aunq ... la foto q aparece las frutas no m gusto nadita ... pero n fin 










Sta foto m ha hecho acordar a un thread anterior x los azulejos (si se llaman asi) y s q lo q se muestra n stos s una vista d una ciudd spañola no??? ... x q n la foto q recorde s la d un restaurant n Lima n la cual se ve al parecer la misma ciudad retratada con 2 mujeres caminando ... creo. 

Weno Gracias x las Fotos Canelilla


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Qué buen ojo que tienes, Andrew*

Ahora que me fijo bien, es muy posible que la escena que figura en los azulejos (sí, yo los llamaría así) es la ciudad de Sevilla. Al fondo, sería la torre de la Giralda, que es parte de la Catedral...y lo que se ve enfrente, serían los jardines del Alcázar, que viene a ser el palacio que está al costado de la Catedral, muy cerca también al Archivo de Indias. Voy a ver si encuentro unas fotos, y comparamos. 

Gracias a todos por los comentarios...y con respecto a la canasta de frutas...bueno, algo "pintoresco", por así decirlo. 





Inkandrew9 said:


> Felicitacionx Canelita m gusta como has contado l Thread paso a paso con las fotos ... aunq ... la foto q aparece las frutas no m gusto nadita ... pero n fin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante thread. Me encanta el lado histórico de este pueblo, mas no el Huaral moderno...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Andrew, ¡encontré estas imágenes!*

Un mapa donde te puedes dar una idea de dónde se encuentra la Catedral con respecto al Alcázar (o Reales Alcázares):










Aquí una vista de los jardines del Alcázar--al foooondo puedes ver la torre de la Giralda:









Y aquí la torre de la Giralda, un poco más de cerca. Los arcos entre las palmeras, y la torre a la extrema derecha nos van acercando a la respuesta correcta:









100% que es Sevilla en los azulejos, ¿verdad? ¡Yupiii!!!









Estoy admiradísima de lo buen observador que eres...nunca vi detenidamente esta foto, y si no me hubieras dicho, yo ni cuenta. Lo que sí, he tenido la buena suerte de estar en Sevilla en dos oportunidades, y por ello pude hacer la conexión. Wow, quién lo hubiera imaginado... 

¡Saludos!!!!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Ahora tengo la curiosidad de saber cuál sería el restaurante en Lima donde tenían la imagen de Sevilla...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Huaral y Sevilla... Unidas por los azulejos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Ahora que me fijo bien, es muy posible que la escena que figura en los azulejos (sí, yo los llamaría así) es la ciudad de Sevilla. Al fondo, sería la torre de la Giralda, que es parte de la Catedral...y lo que se ve enfrente, serían los jardines del Alcázar, que viene a ser el palacio que está al costado de la Catedral, muy cerca también al Archivo de Indias. Voy a ver si encuentro unas fotos, y comparamos.
> 
> Gracias a todos por los comentarios...y con respecto a la canasta de frutas...bueno, algo "pintoresco", por así decirlo.


Exacto Sevilla ... m gusta L Alcazar ... too Bakan :banana:



Canelita said:


> Ahora tengo la curiosidad de saber cuál sería el restaurante en Lima donde tenían la imagen de Sevilla...


Weno sta n uno d los tantos threads sobre Lima ... uff pa buscarlo ... quien haya hexo l thread q lo ponga x q no lo encuentro ... hno:



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Huaral y Sevilla... Unidas por los azulejos.


Quien lo diria no??? jejej :cheers:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos. En sí Huaral me parece desordenado y no me agrada, lo único que me llamó la atención fue el castillo. En fin, buen aporte Canelita.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

El Castillo se ve buenisimo!!!
**Inkandrew9 que tal vista que tienes brother, mis respetos :master:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Cierto, el castillo esta muy bueno, sobre todo el entorno que le ayuda bastante.*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

CessTenn said:


> El Castillo se ve buenisimo!!!
> **Inkandrew9 que tal vista que tienes brother, mis respetos :master:


Jejeje ok thankz brother .. m acorde x q lo vi x Encarta ... y se m vino a la mente .. aunq no recordaba l nombre.


----------



## antonio323 (Jul 18, 2007)

Bonito lugar, gracias Canelita por compartir las fotos.

:hi:


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Que Castillo!!! impresiona de verdad. De que siglo es?










Aparte Huaral tiene una buena economia gracias a la agricultura, ojalá que se favoresca en aquello con el gobierno.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Las naranjas huando sin pepa ? *


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy lindas fotos canelita. Que ricas eran las naranjas Huando 
El castillo en Chancay es una cosa de locos, los cuartitos de un metro cuadrado, es un laberinto de pequeñas habitaciones, este castillo lo hizo una señora Boggio que era la dueña, no sé si siga siendo, pero es una edificación que da dolor de cabeza.:bash:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias compañeros por dejar sus comentarios.  Lía, Joseph, las naranjas Huando eran lo máximo, ¿pero ya no hay??? Qué pena...será porque la hacienda Huando ya no es más que un recuerdo, por eso. Con lo que me encantan las frutas cítricas...felizmente aquí hay muchas naranjas, mandarinas, etc. Pero si pueden, me envían unas granadillas, chirimoyas o guanábanas... 

Cibert, el castillo en realidad es una edificación del siglo XX, sólo una réplica de algún otro castillo. Yo no lo he visitado, mi hermano sí, y como Lía, me dijo que no era lo que él esperaba, un poco desorganizado. Puedes visitar su página web: www.castillodechancay.com Parece que ahora organizan más actividades ahí.

Saludos a todos...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Me encantó el thread; muy completo.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*No hay ?? tenìa claro que todavìa producen...*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Joseph, las naranjas Huando propiamente dichas tendrían que venir de esa hacienda, la que lamentablemente ya no existe como tal (otro desafortunado recuerdo de la fracasada Reforma Agraria). Entonces, supongo que ya no hay naranjas Huando. Pero la especie de la naranja Huando es la 'navel', no sé cómo se diga en castellano, que viene sin pepa, muy rica. Supongo que esa especie seguirá rondando por allá, pero ya no bajo el nombre 'naranja Huando'. Ojalá que alguien más pueda confirmar todo esto, pero es lo que tengo entendido.

Muchos saludos... 



*JoSePh* said:


> *No hay ?? tenìa claro que todavìa producen...*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

COnozco Huaral, no es muy bonito, pero la pase muy bien.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Bueno Canelita, gracias por la explicaciòn.*


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Bonito recorrido Canelita, me hace recordar a Chepen, claro que alla no hay mucha fruta que digamos... sino muuuucho arroz.
y hace tieeeempo que no me como una naranja huando (o como se llame)... ya me dieron ganas de una.


















saludos!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Hasta q lo encontre*



















Aki stan las 2 fotos ... no se kien fue l forista q las tomó .. n todo caso para el son los creditos. A vr chekeen las fotos


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Catequil y Andrew, qué bonito y fragante se está poniendo el thread con las naranjas y los azulejos. 

Andrew, fenomenal esa decoración, son taaannn similares, deben ser de la misma compañía o artista, si te fijas en el asiento, el marco es súper parecido, incluso en el centro hay dos mujeres caminando (casi no se ven, pero creo que lo son). ¿No mencionan el nombre del restaurante en el thread??? ¡Felicitaciones por tan buena pesquisa, Andrew Smart!!! 

Saludos a todos....


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Las haciendas y el castillo muy bonitos-lo demas


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Canelita, muy bonito el recorrido, los paisajes, las haciendas y el castill me impresionaron, en especial el paisaje antes de llegar a la ciudad muy arido y luego las plantaciones y la hacienda huando muy interesante, a la ciudad le falta mucho para mejorar mas sus calles parecen amplias da para hacer un buen trabajo de urbanización. Gracias por las fotos.:cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Catequil y Andrew, qué bonito y fragante se está poniendo el thread con las naranjas y los azulejos.
> 
> Andrew, fenomenal esa decoración, son taaannn similares, deben ser de la misma compañía o artista, si te fijas en el asiento, el marco es súper parecido, incluso en el centro hay dos mujeres caminando (casi no se ven, pero creo que lo son). ¿No mencionan el nombre del restaurante en el thread??? ¡Felicitaciones por tan buena pesquisa, *Andrew Smart!!! *
> 
> Saludos a todos....


Jejeje tngo ntendido q los azulejos q llegaron d Spaña fueron atravz d Sevilla n l Siglo XVI , ahora no se d cuando seran stos azulejos ... ya q los mas antiguos creo q son los q stan n Sn Francisco n Lima.

Salu2 Canelita :cheers:


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos, cuanto tiempo sin ir por allá. Mis abuelos paternos (inmigrantes ellos) tuvieron sus inicios en Huaral, allí nacieron mi padre y tíos. De chiquillo iba todos los años a visitar el cementerio y después al centro para almorzar. Recuerdo había un restaurante cuya especialidad eran los camarones (riquísimo!). ya satisfechos, y tras un breve descanso nos dábamos una vuelta por el mercado para comprar frutas (muy rica, variada y barata). En lo concerniente a su arquitectura, aparte de lo que queda de la hacienda y ese castillo.. pues no tiene nada que ofrecer.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Chevere las fotos Canelita, me gusto esa foto del castillo al fondo aunque al pueblo en si aun le falta mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

Uno de mis hermanos vive en Huaral y mi cuñada es de alla. He ido 2 veces y es muy chevere,la gente,las fiestas,las polladas,me gustó mucho y fuimos a ese palacio de cuento de adas bien bonito,pasamos una tarde bien chevere porque eramos como 15 primos que fuimos en un omnibus que parecia avion.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Gracias por visitar el thread, Wendy! A mí también me gusta Huaral, pero no he conocido el castillo todavía. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

es muy bonito,la pase chevere y habian hasta payasos. me gustó mucho,quisera ir otra vez.


Canelita said:


> ¡Gracias por visitar el thread, Wendy! A mí también me gusta Huaral, pero no he conocido el castillo todavía.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


----------



## rogerh (Oct 23, 2008)

*algunas fotos de huaral*



Aqui mi colaboracion ...


----------

